# Truck load of logs?



## Diver1 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm looking to purchase a truck load of hardwood logs for my firewood buisness, and I hope you can help me with some questions.

I'm in Michigan and I would like to know where I should start my search (who to contact)?

What type of logs should I ask for (pulp logs, saw logs etc.)?

How many cords can I expect in a load?

What size logs can I expect?

How much should I expect to pay?

My firewood buisness is small I generaly sell 30-50 cords a year. I do it as my off season work. I have always cut my wood from my own lot. Buying logs will be a new twist for me so I would be very grateful for any and all help.

Thanks


----------



## bwalker (Apr 8, 2004)

Where in MI are you located?
Price varies with area. You want to buy hardwood pulp logs. About 20 full cord fits on a pulp truck depending on the size of the wood.


----------



## Diver1 (Apr 8, 2004)

Grand Rapids area is where my woodlot is located. My home is in Traverse City. If there was a large diference in price from Grand Rapids to Traverse City I could take them in Traverse.


----------



## Diver1 (Apr 9, 2004)

bwalker

Who should I contact in my area?

Is there a trade organization that can put me in touch with someone with pulp logs for sale?


----------



## timberack (Apr 10, 2004)

*firewood*

I live in northwestern wisc, I have my own logging buisness and I usually get $50 per loggers cord. You can fit between 10&12 loggers cord on a truck load.Generally 1 loggers cord is equall to 3 face cord. By the way red oak pulp is around $50. per cord and Mix hardwood pulp is around $45 per cord. I would think prices should run about the same where your at, check your local paper for firewood ads from local loggers.

Hope I could help,Tim


----------



## Newfie (Apr 10, 2004)

Diver1,

You might start in the yellow pages looking for loggers or landclearers. You might find someone with the goods or get referred to someone. Or you might ask around at the local saw shops for referals. Or you might even try to contact other firewood producers. Some of them around here also log there own supply and gladly deliver truck loads of tree length. OR you might try....


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (May 9, 2004)

Flip open the phone book and call all the logging companies in your area.

A word of warning though. That type of firewood production has a *very* narrow profit margin. For me I'm paying 60% of what I'll get from the costomer up front to the logging company. That doesn't leave me with much profit per hour for my work. That's why I try and find standing trees or tops that are still in the bush to cut up because that has a higher profit magin.

When you get your first truck load make sure you are calculating in your machinery costs, fuel costs, and costs assosiated with delivering the wood. Make sure that you aren't working your ass off for barely more than minimum wage.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chainsaw_Maniac _
> *Make sure that you aren't working your ass off for barely more than minimum wage.  *



That can happen easy messing with firewood...


----------



## Diver1 (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for all of the help. It look like I have dodged the truck for another year so to speak. My bid for clearing a lot was accepted and will provide another 30 full cords.


----------



## Down To Earth (May 14, 2004)

I just pull up on a landing and tallk to the logger usually he will say about $375 US for a Tri axle of mixed species hardwood tops. That is for personal use. ... I cant see making a living at it!!! My Take 

OUT


----------



## dirtpoordoug (Mar 8, 2012)

*semi load of pulp wood*

who can i buy 10-20-cord load of pulp wood from im down by saranac mi.


----------

